# MobiCred vendors



## Rude Rudi (30/9/16)

Hi

Not sure where to post this...Please move if in the incorrect section @Silver 

Do any of the vendors here have MobiCred as a payment method available?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/16)

This subforum seems fine for this at the moment @Rude Rudi


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/10/16)

Yes we take Mobicredit, Credit Cards, Debit Cards, EFT, Bitcoin, Masterpass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Yes we take Mobicredit, Credit Cards, Debit Cards, EFT, Bitcoin, Masterpass



Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/5/17)

Any other vendors using Mobicred as a payment option?


----------



## Shatter (1/12/17)

Reviving the dead sorry, I see Vape King also have mobicred as a payment option @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/12/17)

Vape King takes mobicred


----------

